# Honey Boo Boo Foaling Poll



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Filly, Palomino, Solid with chrome but little "color" as for as other markings though I'm going to guess a spot or two not on legs or face.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm going to go with @QtrBel's answers.  And 'lol' to the votes on the poll; it seems like it's not only my animals who like to give birth at the most inconvenient time.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm voting for a solid palomino colt


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Solid Palomino filly with chrome (aka big blaze, stockings)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SwissMiss said:


> Solid Palomino filly with chrome (aka big blaze, stockings)


Ah, but there lies the rub. Will she get enough 'chrome' to get full color papers or will she be considered solid?


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

I’m gonna go for a sorrel filly with a Blaze and stockings. Just to be different lol. A palomino would be AWESOME, but I’m gonna go with a sorrel just to be safe


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Ah, but there lies the rub. Will she get enough 'chrome' to get full color papers or will she be considered solid?


 Since stockings in the back will go over hock level she will get full color papers :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SwissMiss said:


> Since stockings in the back will go over hock level she will get full color papers :biggrin:


I'm hoping for a big bald face and way high stockings. Fingers crossed.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'm hoping for a big bald face and way high stockings. Fingers crossed.


Ya, four high stockings on a palomino are the most beautiful thing ever!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Ya, four high stockings on a palomino are the most beautiful thing ever!


Agreed! And I am a SUCKER for a bald face a blue eyes.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'm hoping for a big bald face and way high stockings. Fingers crossed.


Looove bald faces  But they burn too easily around here


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, she completely missed this one so I'm gonna start another one, LOL!


----------

